# ssh_exchange_identification issue



## CanOfBees (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi all, 

I've posted to the PC-BSD forums but haven't heard anything yet [1]. I know there could be some differences, but there's significantly higher traffic here and I'm hoping someone will be able to shed some light on my problem.

I'm using 9.2; 

```
> uname -a
FreeBSD rook 9.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p7 #0: Wed Sep 11 15:02:50 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.pcbsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

When I'm in my office and connected to our network via ethernet (em0) I am unable to `ssh` into my workstation from my laptop. I get the following error:


```
> ssh workstation.at.the.office
ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
```

I'm able to `ssh` into every other machine that I typically access. I've checked the /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deniedssh, but as far as I can tell everything looks normal. /etc/hosts.allow has the following:

```
sshd : /etc/hosts.deniedssh : deny 
sshd : ALL : allow
```
and /etc/hosts.deniedssh is empty. 

The crowning weirdness is that if I unplug the ethernet cable and use the wireless network, I can `ssh` into my workstation without problems (except for the horribly slow network). I have lagg0 enabled, so maybe the problem is there but I'm not sure.

I've attached the output of `ifconfig` [2]. Please let me know if there's anything else I can provide to help clear this up. Thanks in advance for your time and trouble.

[1] http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?p=109758#post109758
[2] `ifconfig`

```
> ifconfig
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
	ether 00:1d:72:98:56:41
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
iwn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
	ether 00:1d:72:98:56:41
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11ng
	status: associated
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
	nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:1d:72:98:56:41
	inet6 fe80::21d:72ff:fe98:5641%lagg0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xb 
	inet 160.36.193.175 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 160.36.195.255
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect
	status: active
	laggproto failover lagghash l2,l3,l4
	laggport: wlan0 flags=0<>
	laggport: em0 flags=5<MASTER,ACTIVE>
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 00:1d:72:98:56:41
	inet6 fe80::21d:72ff:fe98:5641%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xc 
	nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11ng
	status: associated
	ssid office-open channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid 6c:f3:7f:ad:ea:61
	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 14 bmiss 10
	scanvalid 450 bgscan bgscanintvl 300 bgscanidle 250 roam:rssi 7
	roam:rate 64 protmode CTS ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 8
	-amsdutx amsdurx shortgi wme roaming MANUAL
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2013)

Are there any Match Address entries in the hosts /etc/ssh/sshd_config?


----------



## CanOfBees (Oct 1, 2013)

@SirDice, 

I'm not seeing any. 
`# cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Match`

```
#Match User anoncvs
```

It's the same on both machines.
Thanks!


----------

